# Smudgy Prints on Epson XP900



## Genna8 (Mar 5, 2018)

New to T Shirt printing I was keen to get started and purchased a quantity of T Shirt transfer paper (unbranded with glossy front and plain back). However I am having no luck whatsoever in printing anything. Every print I try to make is unusable as it comes out with the ink wet and badly smudged. I have tried inserting the paper in the main tray and the rear, changed the paper from plain to glossy etc but nothing works (in fact on this setting it wouldn’t even print as there was a paper jam every single time I tried to print). I tried it on a different printer - an HP Envy - exactly the same thing! I would really appreciate it if anyone can tell me where I’m going wrong.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Which transfer paper?


----------



## Genna8 (Mar 5, 2018)

50 Sheets A4 Iron On laser Print Heat Transfer Paper For Fabric T-Shirt

Doesn’t say what brand it is but the eBay listing above is the one I responded to.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You are using an inkjet to print on transfer paper intended for use with laser printers. It is not going to work.


----------

